# Solved: how can i play Spore without needing the internet at all?



## lind25 (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't have internet access on my computer at all and want to play Spore. It keeos telling me that the game can not start because it has to verify ownership. Is there a way around this that doesn't need internet?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

Unfortunately you need access to the internet to verify Spore.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

From what I have read you need a Internet connection to first install the game then after installed you don't need Internet to play.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

Also,this may not work but you should try it.
1. Clcik start
2. Run
3.Type in %appdata%
4.Double click ''Spore''
5.Double click ''Preferences''
6.There will be a file login.prop, right click and delete this file.
7.Try running spore again

​


----------



## lind25 (Jun 18, 2012)

i knew it lol. Well,thank u very much


----------



## lind25 (Jun 18, 2012)

I bought the game on disk.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is the computer a laptop or desktop?


----------



## lind25 (Jun 18, 2012)

I did try what Ryuzaki said to do but it didn't work. I went and got the internet so i am playing Spore. It's a really good game btw  Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I like Spore for the beginning of it, when you are in the space level it gets tidious because the further you go, the more the home planet gets attacked.... and they are helpless even though you have top defenses... :\ anyways have fun


----------

